

Comparative Asiana 214 landing profiles - frenchman_in_ny
http://mrphilroth.com/2013/07/10/some-data-from-asiana-flight-214/

======
frenchman_in_ny
Unfortunately, the data is pulled from FlightAware.com, which I've criticized
[1] in the past as being inaccurate.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6014958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6014958)

